# 5 kittens - need new homes - Batley



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Hope this is okay to copy from our staff intranet:

This email has been sent on behalf of Margaret Dutton Brearley in Pollution & Noise Dept, Kirklees Council

Hi All

I am currently dealing with a property in Batley and there are 5 lovely kittens nearly ready to leave mum. If we cannot find a home for them they may have to be destroyed. The kittens are free to good homes.

If you are interested please contact Carole Scott [email protected]

Thank you

Margaret Dutton-Brearley

Pollution and Noise Control

01484 416707


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

if you pm me their details I see if I can find a rescue placement for them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

If someone can bring them to lancashire me and my mother will have one each.  

But I really cant travel again this week.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If they are going to be destroyed and absolutely have nowhere else to go I might be able to get my oh to allow them to come here till they can find a rescue place or new homes.


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Same as shetlandlover, if they are going to be destroyed and have nowhere else to go I could take one or two but someone would have to help with getting them to me as its the other end of the country


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Did they find homes? 
Naomi


----------

